# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Phần mềm tạo chuyển động hình nền cho Win XP!

## songdai90

bác nào có phần mềm như vậy cho em xin. em nghe nói tên phần mềm đó là push wallpaper nhưng vào google seach không được.
thanks!

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

bạn có thể 
*thay đổi màn hình nền liên tục bằng “desktop wallpaper timer”* 

download:
http://www.pamo-software.com/downloa...imer_setup.exe


pass: http://get4share.com 



chúc vui

----------


## trananh607

bạn hãy down cái này về mà cài nhé có nhiều hình động 3d đẹp mắt lắm

*download*
chúc thành công

----------


## Hai

windows xp
http://soft4all.info/free-software-download/windows-digital-photography-winter-fun-pack-2003/

windows vista
http://softbuzz.net/windows/desktop/themes-wallpaper/wally_78.html

windows 7
là hệ điều hành mới nhất của microsoft, windows 7 được trang bị thêm rất nhiều tính năng hữu ích, trong đó có tính năng tự động thay đổi hình nền của desktop.

để sử dụng tính năng này, đầu tiên click chuột phải trên màn hình desktop, chọn personalize. tại cửa sổ hiện ra tiếp theo, nhấn vào nút desktop background ở bên dưới.



tại màn hình tiếp theo, những gì bạn cần làm là nhấn vào ‘browser’ để chọn thư mục chứa hình ảnh muốn làm nền. sau đó, bạn đánh dấu vào các ảnh muốn chọn để thay đổi luân phiên. mục ‘change pictures every’ để bạn thiết lập khoảng thời gian thay đổi giữa các hình nền. cuối cùng, đánh dấu vào tùy chọn ‘shuffle’.



nhấn ‘save changes’ để thiết lập có tác dụng.

bây giờ, thay vì sử dụng 1 hình nền duy nhất, windows 7 sẽ tự động thay đổi luân phiên qua lại giữa các hình ảnh khác nhau, tránh sự nhàm chán cho người dùng

----------

